# K04 guys, what is your avg mpg?



## staulkor (May 21, 2007)

For a long time now, I get about 22-23 mpg (300 mi a tank). I drive 80% highway. Even on road trips, I only can get 25mpg (about 350 mi a tank). The most I have ever got was 29mpg (405 mi a tank) and that was driving across kansas (lol). 

What do you get? I remember getting much better mileage a long time ago, but I dont have any data to compare to.


----------



## BaneGTI (Feb 25, 2004)

my mileage went from like 28-29 on the k03 to like 27-28 on the k04 driving highway, i have also got like 22-23 when i spent the tank romping on it and messing around:beer:... this is with s3 injectors


----------



## skateboy918 (Apr 26, 2008)

yeah i have the same REVO k04 setup and get around 23-24 city and closer to 28 highway, but i'm rarely ever on the highway 

also - are you still getting the TOO RICH AT IDLE code?


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

BaneGTI said:


> my mileage went from like 28-29 on the k03 to like 27-28 on the k04 driving highway, i have also got like 22-23 when i spent the tank romping on it and messing around:beer:... this is with s3 injectors


 This


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

Not related to K04 but after I cleaned the carbon deposits form my valves my mileage went up a lot. I got good mileage when the car was new but then it went down at some point pretty early on. I then kind of just lived with it for a long time. But now after cleaning valves the mpg is back. Around a 3-5 highway mpg improvement for me. Just throwing it out there that valve deposits may play a role in reduced mpgs, it sure did on my car.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

saaber2 said:


> Not related to K04 but after I cleaned the carbon deposits form my valves my mileage went up a lot. I got good mileage when the car was new but then it went down at some point pretty early on. I then kind of just lived with it for a long time. But now after cleaning valves the mpg is back. Around a 3-5 highway mpg improvement for me. Just throwing it out there that valve deposits may play a role in reduced mpgs, it sure did on my car.


 x2. 

i get 400 miles to the tank, but then again i clean my valves right before i do my oil changes.


----------



## staulkor (May 21, 2007)

skateboy918 said:


> yeah i have the same REVO k04 setup and get around 23-24 city and closer to 28 highway, but i'm rarely ever on the highway
> 
> also - are you still getting the TOO RICH AT IDLE code?


 Nope, I fixed that a long time ago. It ended up being the throttle body strangely enough. I figured this out when it catastrophically failed on me a few miles from home, lol. 



saaber2 said:


> Not related to K04 but after I cleaned the carbon deposits form my valves my mileage went up a lot. I got good mileage when the car was new but then it went down at some point pretty early on. I then kind of just lived with it for a long time. But now after cleaning valves the mpg is back. Around a 3-5 highway mpg improvement for me. Just throwing it out there that valve deposits may play a role in reduced mpgs, it sure did on my car.


 Im at 85xxx miles now. I cleaned the valves at 50k. I plan on doing it again soon, but I want to find a borescope to check them out before I remove the manifold. Such a pain in the ass.


----------



## utahvwman (Jan 3, 2005)

I went K04 over the weekend with the Unitronic k04 file. My mileage is down 6-7 MPG over my 20 mile, mixed commute. I'm not driving any harder on my commute. Any ideas for the drastic drop in mileage?


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

On our trip to the Redwoods last year it averaged 31.5 mpg there and 29.5 mpg coming home(exceeded 100 mph a couple of times). Normally driving, somewhat spirited, it averages 26.5 mpg. If trying to drive normally all of the time it averages 28.5 mpg.


----------



## utahvwman (Jan 3, 2005)

ROH ECHT said:


> On our trip to the Redwoods last year it averaged 31.5 mpg there and 29.5 mpg coming home(exceeded 100 mph a couple of times). Normally driving, somewhat spirited, it averages 26.5 mpg. If trying to drive normally all of the time it averages 28.5 mpg.


I'm not getting anywhere close to 26.5. I'm barely breaking 20 mpg highway. Something has got to be going on. Any ideas where to start troubleshooting? Injectors?


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

utahvwman said:


> I'm not getting anywhere close to 26.5. I'm barely breaking 20 mpg highway. Something has got to be going on. Any ideas where to start troubleshooting? Injectors?


yep, also check LTFT, MAF readings etc. if the motor's readings on the MAF are off, it can do some screwy things.


----------



## Aoshi (Nov 25, 2011)

I have no idea what my MPG is, but I average around 6.5L / 100KM in highway driving.

To put that into perspective for the americans here;

I've driven with the cruise locked at 65mph from Toronto, Ontario to Washington, DC on one tank of gas - that's approx. 500 miles. I was damn close to empty when I got there, but still had enough gas to get to the hotel, then search for a place to fill up.


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

utahvwman said:


> I'm not getting anywhere close to 26.5. I'm barely breaking 20 mpg highway. Something has got to be going on. Any ideas where to start troubleshooting? Injectors?


Agree that something is off. You will need to read some a/f data, and I'll look into this some more. 

Try cleaning the MAF sensor w/maf cleaner if you have an oiled filter on an intake for now. 

Usually bad mileage is due to air and fuel components. If something is not right with the ignition, you lose power and waste fuel as you attempt to make up for that loss. So it could be a bad injector, coil, plugs, dirty air filter, fuel filter, too much timing pull, carbon build-up on valves, etc. 

Anything that would decrease power in the ignition process will cause low mileage.


----------



## utahvwman (Jan 3, 2005)

The odd thing is that I had 50 or so miles that were put on the car between the time all the hardware was installed and when I got the k04 tune. Before the tune with the hardware installed my MPGs were normal. Then it seems like immediately after the tune my MPGs dropped and never recovered.


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

You'll want to log data for fuel, ignition, air-flow, etc. I'm 'guessing" the tune began asking for more but something is off and not delivering. Look at data for something obvious, timing pull, low air flow and if nothing is there, start looking at that other stuff mentioned before.


----------



## utahvwman (Jan 3, 2005)

So after troubleshooting hardware by swapping out MAF sensor, coil packs and spark plugs without any results I finally contacted Unitronic. They said the wrong file was installed:banghead:.


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

utahvwman said:


> So after troubleshooting hardware by swapping out MAF sensor, coil packs and spark plugs without any results I finally contacted Unitronic. They said the wrong file was installed:banghead:.


It's always something with the ecu and sensors, LOL.
Well, you are going to love it having full power. Respond when you get the correct remap and you've driven it a bit. That's great the mystery is solved. That's something I forgot that even happened to me. I didn't think of it because I just noticed immediately lower power. Even with correct remap loading, sometimes files can be corrupt I'm told.


----------



## Speeddemon69 (Oct 22, 2007)

i would not recommend cleaning the maf sensor with that spray stuff. messed mine up. i average mid 20's mpg. though i have a heavy right foot and short temper with the stupid miami drivers doing 40mph on a 55mph road.


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

I've used CRC maf cleaner after every filter cleaning and re-oil. I usually run 1000 miles after oiling and then clean the maf sensor. Never had a problem.


----------



## utahvwman (Jan 3, 2005)

ROH ECHT said:


> It's always something with the ecu and sensors, LOL.
> Well, you are going to love it having full power. Respond when you get the correct remap and you've driven it a bit. That's great the mystery is solved. That's something I forgot that even happened to me. I didn't think of it because I just noticed immediately lower power. Even with correct remap loading, sometimes files can be corrupt I'm told.


I got the correct file yesterday and my mileage hasn't improved so back to troubleshooting hardware:banghead:.


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

You need vcds and read fault codes. Maybe someone nearby has one you could borrow. Something with ignition or related sensors have got to be reading something screwy.


----------



## utahvwman (Jan 3, 2005)

ROH ECHT said:


> You need vcds and read fault codes. Maybe someone nearby has one you could borrow. Something with ignition or related sensors have got to be reading something screwy.


Yep, just bought a VagCom. Should be here Friday so I'll do some logging over the weekend.


----------



## sebastianjbauer (Apr 10, 2003)

I'm running the APR v2.0 software, and am seeing a consistent 29-32 MPG on my 100-mile per day highway commute, with speeds ranging from 55-65 MPH depending on traffic. In the city, I'm getting around 22-24 MPG.

On the track, it's a different story... during my last excursion to Willow Springs, my average gas mileage at the end of the day was at 8.1 MPG. :laugh:


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

When the throttle is floored in mine I get 3.6 mpg. 

Maybe the meaning of city driving for us all is a bit different. For me, my commutes consist of three stretches of highway speeds that are 5 to 10 miles each. Those are interrupted by three cities that I drive through, each having more than a dozen signals. But it's pretty much the same road all the way, so I catch those lights green most of the time. But highway mileage should be pretty dead on for most of us.


----------



## utahvwman (Jan 3, 2005)

utahvwman said:


> Yep, just bought a VagCom. Should be here Friday so I'll do some logging over the weekend.


Fuel trims are -0.8 and 18.4. I'm going to go log A/F ratio, Timing pulls and fuel rail pressure. Anything else?


----------



## kayaker10 (Jan 10, 2006)

If 100% highway, I get 30-32 mpg averageing about 70 mph. In city driving I only average between 14-16 mpg. This is spirited driveway with no regard for saving fuel.


----------



## utahvwman (Jan 3, 2005)

utahvwman said:


> Fuel trims are -0.8 and 18.4. I'm going to go log A/F ratio, Timing pulls and fuel rail pressure. Anything else?


 MIL popped this morning. P2177: Fuel Trim, Bank 1 too lean from idle. What should my air readings look like? Seems like they range between 180 and 205 g/s.


----------



## Lt. Crash (Aug 27, 2007)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> x2.
> i get 400 miles to the tank, but then again i clean my valves right before i do my oil changes.


 You take off your intake manifold and clean your valves EVERY oil change?!?!


----------



## Arieb (Aug 25, 2011)

My average stayed the same after fitting the K04 from APR. It's 26 Miles to the Gallon. 

Before I installed the kit I installed the RSC exhaust and carbonio intake, consumption improved with these on the stock turbo and chip, but with the bigger turbo it is on the old level again.


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

utahvwman said:


> MIL popped this morning. P2177: Fuel Trim, Bank 1 too lean from idle. What should my air readings look like? Seems like they range between 180 and 205 g/s.


 Usually a bad rear breather tube check valve will cause that code. You can pull it and see if something obvious stands out or just replace it. There was either an open recall for mine or I had the same thing fail once a few years ago because it was replaced.


----------



## utahvwman (Jan 3, 2005)

I've posted in this thread about my poor mileage, fuel trims, etc. Here is an update.

My car has been running like crap since going K04 with the Unitronic tune. My mileage has been terrible, I'm running really lean (18.0), and the car is surging under load. The surging is most noticeable when ascending a hill in 6th gear doing between 65 and 80 mph at ~ 3000 RPM. It feels like a fueling problem but when I log the rail pressure it looks healthy. I have replaced plugs (new NGK BKR7EIX), all 4 coil packs and the fuel filter and troubleshot the MAF by swapping the one from my wife's car. Nothing has helped.

I have had a service ticket open with Unitronic since the first week of January. Integrated Engineering is the local Uni dealer had installed an older version of the K04 file on 01/02 so I went and got the updated file on 01/16. My mileage didn't improve and my car was really sluggish. I did some logging and sent the files to Unitronic. My timing was awful. Turns out I had a bad tank of gas. Since then I've been running 92 octane and replaced the fuel filter but the poor mileage, timing pull (not as aweful as it was with the poor fuel, but still poor) and poor power persist. After doing some more logging over the weekend and sending them the files, Unitronic has made a 91 octane K04 file that they are hopeful with help. 

I've called Integrated to set up an appointment to get it installed. I think it's going to happen today at 2:00 but they're not very good at calling me back. 

I'm hopeful the Unitronic guys know what they're going and this new file helps. If not, Is there something hardware related that we're missing? Could I have the first failed HPFPupgrade.com pump?


----------



## baldy3577 (Jan 11, 2011)

Having pretty much the same issues, and I'm banging my head against the wall..

Since I was told it's gotta be a hardware issue, I've eliminated that possibility pretty much... One last piece to the puzzle to check, then at that point I will be 110% sure it's not hardware.

I've replaced:
LPFP (gained 0.2 bar over old pump on low pressure side)
Fuel Filter (didn't do anything)
Rail PRV (tried RS4 valve, tried stock one, no difference)
MAF (old one was dirty, but made no overall difference, just slightly smoother)
HPFP (tried swapping with a buddy, took out my Autotech, put in his APR... no dif)
New HFC (was initally told the engine was pulling boost and timing because my O2 bung was closer to the flange than OE, so had a new cat fitted and spaced the O2 back to the OE 2.5" from front of flange... NO DIFFERENCE)
LPFP Fuel Control Unit (tried a new one, no difference... Ordered an RS4 controller since the PWM signal is supposed to be higher, therefore providing more fuel out of the low-pressure fuel pump ... waiting for this to arrive to double-check )

In the end, so far I've wasted a ton of time, gas, and about $1100 and haven't gotten anywhere... I don't know how your logs look, but I'm requesting 0.72 lambda (10.58 AFR) and actual is 0.7 (10.29) from 3800 RPM until redline, with timing pull up to 8 degrees, and injection cycle up to 9.23ms ... So it looks like the thing is running rich, getting hot, pulling timing, then dumping more fuel (or trying to) which in turn makes the LPFP and HPFP run out of fuel.. 

Let me know what you come up, because I'm at the point of just throwing my hands in the air...


----------



## utahvwman (Jan 3, 2005)

baldy3577 said:


> Having pretty much the same issues, and I'm banging my head against the wall..
> 
> Since I was told it's gotta be a hardware issue, I've eliminated that possibility pretty much... One last piece to the puzzle to check, then at that point I will be 110% sure it's not hardware.
> 
> ...


What year is your car? While searching on the forums for potential causes of these symptoms I come accross a few posts that simply said that for whatever reason the 2006 MY FSIs have issues with these K04 and big turbo tunes. It seemed like pure specualtion because the posters didn't provide any details but I'm starting to beleive it could be true.

I'm going to be doing some more logging this weekend so I should have more info to report then. I did order the RS4 rail valve. Should be here sometime early next week.


----------



## baldy3577 (Jan 11, 2011)

2007 Audi A4 Tiptronic
Unitronic K04 software
OEM S3 K04
S3 Injectors
Autotech HPFP
RS4 PRV
NGK OE Platin Plugs gapped to 0.28
ER Dual SMIC's
S3 Diverter valve relocate kit
3" exhaust from turbo back
Mann Provent 200 Catch can with 034 PCV Delete plate


----------



## el_bobbo (Nov 13, 2001)

Lt. Crash said:


> You take off your intake manifold and clean your valves EVERY oil change?!?!


Lol, I was wondering this same thing...


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

utahvwman said:


> What year is your car? While searching on the forums for potential causes of these symptoms I come accross a few posts that simply said that for whatever reason the 2006 MY FSIs have issues with these K04 and big turbo tunes. It seemed like pure specualtion because the posters didn't provide any details but I'm starting to beleive it could be true.
> 
> I'm going to be doing some more logging this weekend so I should have more info to report then. I did order the RS4 rail valve. Should be here sometime early next week.



I have an 06 FSI and its been fantastic on the K04

GIAC Tune (I've had APR also)
K04 
S3 Injectors
RS4 Rail valve 
Auto tech HPFP
Eurojet Valve Cover
Eurojet Catch Can
Eurojet S3 Dv relocate
Eurojet Original FMIC with up pipe (not s3 style)
APR Turboback RSC Exhaust...

not so much as a fault code with any mod...

Really might just be the tune, maybe try a free trial from one of the "other guys"


----------



## baldy3577 (Jan 11, 2011)

Solved my problem. 

The O2 sensor on my new HFC was too close to the turbo flange and the car was seeing EGT's too high. Had a new HFC made, and put the front O2 sensor 2.75" from the flange and the timing pulls stopped (on the regular Unitronic tune, not the one Mike made me)... Double check to make sure your O2 sensor is at least the OEM distance from the flange, otherwise you will have issues since the O2 is our EGT probe.


----------



## baldy3577 (Jan 11, 2011)

baldy3577 said:


> Solved my problem.
> 
> The O2 sensor on my new HFC was too close to the turbo flange and the car was seeing EGT's too high. Had a new HFC made, and put the front O2 sensor 2.75" from the flange and the timing pulls stopped (on the regular Unitronic tune, not the one Mike made me)... Double check to make sure your O2 sensor is at least the OEM distance from the flange, otherwise you will have issues since the O2 is our EGT probe.



So just to update my issues, it seems the ecu adapted after I put my last post up and I'm having the same boost (spike 20 and taper off to 12 psi) issues and surging at 60mph to 80mph and poor fuel economy as the OP has. Uni closed my ticket, so make a new one. We'll see what happens. 

Did you figure out your problem?


----------



## bostonaudi1 (May 14, 2006)

*Uni 93 octane K04 file*

Running the Uni K04 93 octane file. MPG has been same as usual - excellent. 33-34 on way home feathering it at 55-60 mph. Excellent power, no issues so far. Using the HPFP Upgrade DIY pump with it, so far so good (1k mi).


----------

